
Re: Usenet - nanna
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/help-gnu-emacs/2019-04/msg00006.html
======
timonoko
There must be some places where Usenet has some use.

Why else repeat important messages like "Subject: PRENDE ENORMI CAZZI IN CULO
DI 30 CM: LUIGI BERLUSCONI (CON PADRE IL PEDOFILO SPAPPOLA MAGISTRATI SILVIO
BERLUSCONI)! CHE FA PER LAVORO IL MEGA RICICLA € MAFIOSI! LO STESSO CHE PRIMA
EFFETTUAVA IL BASTARDO CRIMINALISSIMO SUO NONNO: LUIGI BERLUSCONI!"

